# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Jetferry 1 [Express Ionion, Berlin Express, Gomera Jet, Kattegat]

## Apostolos

Το ταχύπλοο (???) του καπτα Μάκη βρίσκεται στην γνώριμη του θέση για τον χειμώνα, στη γωνία των Λεμονάδικων δίπλα απο τον Αιολο Κ. 1

----------


## Apostolos

Το ταχύπλοο (???) του καπτα-Μάκη ξεκουράζεται στον Πειραιά
P1020258 (Large).JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ταχύπλοο (???) του καπτα-Μάκη ξεκουράζεται στον Πειραιά...


Το ταχύπλοο (???) του καπτα-Μάκη (...εξακολουθεί να) ξεκουράζεται στον Πειραιά, ακριβώς δύο μήνες μετά το ποστ του φίλου Απόστολου.  :Smile: 

JETFERRY 1.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Eδώ και μέρες πάντως κάτι έχει αρχίσει να κινείται στο παπόρο. Υπάρχει μια κινητικότητα και ίσως το δούμε σύντομα να οδεύει για δεξαμενισμό στην Αυλίδα.

----------


## nautikos

Παντως μεχρι την περασμενη βδομαδα δεν υπηρχε ελευθερη δεξαμενη στα Ναυπηγεια Χαλκιδας ωστε να κανει το ''μπανακι'' του εκει. Αυτη τη βδομαδα ισως παει.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το πλοίο μάλλον κάνει δουλειά... Το είχα πρωτοδεί στη Πάτρα πριν χρόνια και ήταν γεμάτο.. το είδα και στον ¶γιο Κων/νο το καλοκαίρι τό ίδιο..

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Το ειδα να ταξιδευει το 2006 στις Σποραδες και το ζηλεψα .... Εγω ειχα προτιμηση να ταξιδεψω με το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ ..............


http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46809288.html Σουρουπο αναχωριση απο Αλλονησο

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46809290.html Ωραια μανουβρα στη Σκοπελο

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως είναι καλύτερο χωρις τα G.A. στην τσιμινιέρα??? Το χιόνι κάνει την διαφορά!!!
DSC_0108 (Large).jpg

----------


## xara

> Το ειδα να ταξιδευει το 2006 στις Σποραδες και το ζηλεψα .... Εγω ειχα προτιμηση να ταξιδεψω με το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ ..............


Και καλά έκανες, γιατι μέσα έχει τα χάλια του.

----------


## captain 83

Εγώ που ταξίδεψα το καλοκαίρι μαζί του δεν είδα να έχει τα χάλια του. Και το πλήρωμα έκανε φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να το διατηρεί καθαρό. Οι εξωτερικοί χώροι του είναι αυτοί που θέλουν συμμάζεμα.

----------


## panthiras1

> #*10*  
>  18-02-08, 09:49 
> captain 83  
> Ναύτης
>  Εγγραφή: 29-05-2007
> Μηνύματα: 151 
> 
> 
>  
> Εγώ που ταξίδεψα το καλοκαίρι μαζί του δεν είδα να έχει τα χάλια του. Και το πλήρωμα έκανε φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να το διατηρεί καθαρό. Οι εξωτερικοί χώροι του είναι αυτοί που θέλουν συμμάζεμα.


Και εγώ ταξίδεψα το Καλοκαίρι. Μιά χαρά μου φάνηκε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς φίλος τον λόγο που το φουγάρο (ψεύτικο φυσικά) του πλοίου είναι τόσο ακαλαίσθητο ?

Βλέποντας το στο λιμάνι πριν λίγο καιρό πίστευα ότι πρόκειται για κάποια προσθήκη που θα κλεινότανε, αλλά βλέποντας την φώτο του φίλου *Tsentzos* το θυμήθηκα, και ανατρέχοντας στο FAKTA διαπίστωσα ότι ήταν πάντα έτσι, από την κατασκευή του πλοίου.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Nautikos II

Μιας και το ανεφεραι ο φιλος Espresso Venezia, εγω προσωπικα δεν ειχα προσεξει ποτε οτι ειναι ψευτικη η τζιμινιερα, μονο και μονο για τον λογο του οτι δεν το παρατηρισα, ασχετος αυτο εχω να πω και εγω με τη σειρα μου οτι συμφονω απολυτα μαζι σου φιλε Espresso, και πιστευω οτι θα ηταν καλυτερο [εμφανησιακα] με μια τζιμινιερα τυπου Aqua Jewel σε μικροτερο μεγεθος

----------


## nautikos

Εμενα παλι να σας πω δεν με χαλαει και πολυ. Ουσιαστικα ειναι ο ιστος του πλοιου καμουφλαρισμενος, αν ηταν σκετος θα ηταν πολυ χειροτερος. Απο την αλλη μην ξεχνατε οτι μπορει μια αλλου ειδους ψευτικη τσιμινιερα να ταιριαζει περισσοτερο οπως λετε, αλλα και το βαρος της μπορει να ηταν ισως μεγαλυτερο. Ενα ταχυπλοο αποφευγει κατι τετοια περιττα βαρη... :Wink:

----------


## stanley

> Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς φίλος τον λόγο που το φουγάρο (ψεύτικο φυσικά) του πλοίου είναι τόσο ακαλαίσθητο ?


Αγαπητέ espresso, την επόμενη φορά που θα κατέβεις στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, παρατήρησε καλύτερα το φουγάρο, μπορεί στο ενδιάμεσο διάστημα να φύτρωσε καμμία εξαγωγή καυσαερίων...Τα φαινόμενα μπορεί και να απατούν από την μία πλευρά μόνο.

----------


## scoufgian

και το jetferry μεταφερθηκε λιγο πιο μπροστα απο την θεση που το ειχαμε συνηθισει,ακριβως μπρoστα απο τα γραφεια της hellenic seaways.o λογος οπως εχει αναφερθει και στο forum απο φιλους ειναι η εκβαθυνση του λιμανιου στο σημειο που ηταν δεμενο μεχρι τωρα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3446

----------


## nautikos

Παντως εκει, κολλητηλικι με την προβλητα εχει εδω και χρονια το *Jetferry I*, δεν την αποχωριζεται με τιποτα :Very Happy: . Παλια θυμαμαι ηταν η αγαπημενη προβλητα του *Highspeed 4*. Περα απο αυτα, η εκβαθυνση του λιμανιου ειναι απαιραιτητη, γαιτι εδω και χρονια οι επεικαθησεις στον πυθμενα του λιμανιου ειναι πολλες και δημιουργουν αρκετα προβληματα στα βαπορια.

----------


## captain 83

Κατά τις 15 του Μάρτη αναμένεται η άνοδος στις Σποράδες.

----------


## captain 83

Kαι εντός της εβδομάδας ο δεξαμενισμός του στην Αυλίδα.

----------


## captain 83

12 Μαρτίου ξεκινάει δρομολόγια από Βόλο προς τις Βόρειες Σποράδες το Τζετ Φέρρυ 1, αντικαθιστώντας το Εξπρες Σαντορίνη.

----------


## nautikos

Το πλοιο ηδη βρισκεται στα ναυπηγεια της Αυλιδας.

----------


## Leo

Παρατηρόντας το πλοίο χθές το απόγευμα μέσω ais στο ταξίδι του από Σκόπελο στην Σκιάθο πήγαινε με 17.1 ~ 17.5 κόμβους. Μπροστά του το Εξπρές Σκιάθος με τις ίδιες ταχύτητες, να μην πώ δέκατα μεγαλύτερη. Η ερώτηση είναι τα εσιτήρια του Jetferry 1 (γκρι χρώμα στο ais) είναι ταχύπλοου? Για παρακολουθήστε το τις επόμενες μέρες να δείτε αν έχω δίκο!

----------


## captain 83

Κατ΄ αρχήν να πω ότι εδώ και λίγες μέρες το Τζες Φέρρυ άνοιξε ταχύτητα. Κινούνταν με 15,5-16,8 κόμβους και σπάνια περνούσε τους 17. Το ταξίδι Βόλος-Σκιάθος διαρκούσε 2:45 όταν το Εξπρές Σκιάθος κάνει 2:20. Το εισίτήριο του Τζετ από Βόλο για Σκιάθο κόστιζε 50 λεπτά λιγότερο από το ιπτάμενο που κάνει και τον μισό χρόνο. Και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που γινεται αυτό

----------


## captain 83

20άρι σε κόμβους χτύπησε σήμερα το Τζετ Φέρρυ. Μέχρι εκεί το ανοίγουν όμως.

----------


## noulos

Οι τιμές των εισιτηρίων είναι για ταχύπλοο. Για παράδειγμα τον Ιούνιο από Αγιο Κων/νο για Σκιάθο αυτοκίνητο με δύο άτομα και επιστροφή κοστίζουν 300 ευρώ!!! Κάτι που σε κάνει τουλάχιστον να βγαίνεις από τα ρούχα σου.
Μόνο και μόνο για την κοροϊδία πας από Βόλο με το Εξπρές Σκιάθος και ας είναι και 170 χλμ. πιο μακριά και τα αντίστοιχα εισιτήρια κοστίζουν 200 ευρώ για την ίδια ουσιαστικά απόσταση. Εγώ προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να κάψω επιδεικτικά τα ευρώ της διαφοράς παρά να τα δώσω σε κάποιον που με κοροιδεύει βάζοντας με να πληρώσω εισιτήριο ταχυπλόου για ένα πλοίο που με το ζόρι ξεπερνάει τα 18-19 μίλια (και δε νομίζω ότι αυτές είναι οι δυνατότητές του)!  :Mad:

----------


## Leo

Σωστός ο φίλος noulos. Αυτά τα πράγματα πρέπει να λέγονται και εκείνος τα είπε παραστατικά κι εμπεριστατομένα. Δηλαδή ΕΛΕΟΣ!!! Κανένας υπεύθυνος δεν βλέπει? Βγάζει μάτι!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Το έχουν ξεφτιλίσει φίλε leo.Δε υπάρχουν έτσι κι αλλιώς υπέυθυνοι πουθενά,τι ψάχνεις τώρα?

----------


## nautikos

Ενα παλιο και ξεχασμενο μοντελακι του *Jetferry I*, αλλα με τα παλια του χρωματα.

jet04.jpg

jet05.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Έγραψες ναυτικέ!! Εύγε!!

----------


## marioskef

Μια πολύ ωραία κατά τη γνώμη μουμφωτογραφία, από αυτές που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά...
Από τη Σκιάθο...
Τη φώτο την ανακάλυψε φίλος από αεροπορικό φόρουμ. 


http://www.planepictures.net/netshow.php?id=769706

----------


## mastrovasilis

πολύ ωραία η φωτό του Elliott Kefalas την οπόια μας επισύναψες. φωτογαραφία από μία άλλη τελείως διαφορετική πλευρά και άποψη.

Ευχαριστούμε για την παραχώρηση Elliott Kefalas και τον marioskef που την μοιράστηκε μαζί μας. :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

ΑΠΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Παιδιά, είναι σα να έχει γίνει επεξεργασία! Τρομερή  :Surprised:

----------


## dimitris

Και το Jeteferry 1 στον Πειραια πλεον στη γνωστη γωνια του ηλεκτρικου...
jetferry 1.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Μήπως γνωρίζετε την ηλικία του ταχυπλόου (???)?

----------


## dimitris

eliasaslan ριξε μια ματια εδω  :Smile:

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ dimitris!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

παιδες το βραδυ θα ανεβασω φωτο απο πειραια!!!!σημερινη!!!

----------


## sylver23

το jetferry γιατι δενει το χειμωνα??θεωρειτε ταχυπλοο και δεν συμφερει να κανει δρομολογια???????? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Φαντάζομαι για την ετήσια (την ποια??? :Razz: ) συντήρηση του...

----------


## captain 83

Ως ταχύπλοο έχει 7μηνη υποχρεωτική παρουσία στα δρομολόγια και μετά ξεκούραση.

----------


## sylver23

ως ταχυπλοο........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: και πολλα ακομα λολ

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μαλλον το μοναδικο *ομορφο* πλοιο του Αγουδημου.

----------


## laz94

> Μαλλον το μοναδικο *ομορφο* πλοιο του Αγουδημου.


Θα διαφωνήσω μαζι σου Μιχάλη! Ωραία πλοία είναι και το Ροδάνθη, και το Μαρίνα και το Ρομιλντάκι... :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ο καθενας με τις αποψεις του ( σεβαστες )  :Cool:

----------


## laz94

> Ο καθενας με τις αποψεις του ( σεβαστες )


Συμφωνώ! Και εγώ απλά την γνώμη μου είπα. Δεν είπα οτι είσαι λάθος :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## a.molos

Φωτογραφία του πλοίου στο Πέραμα,καλοκαίρι του 2000,  μόλις κατέβηκε απο τα βόρεια. Στην πρύμη γράφει  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΟΝΙΟΝ.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

και η φωτο που ειχα ταξει...!!!!!

DSC00561.jpg

----------


## sylver23

μετα την ιστορικη (αν και 2000)φωτο του a molos και την πολυ ωραια φωτο του κεφαλονια ας το δουμε και σε νυχτερινη στις 18.10 να ξεκουραζεται

PA181794.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

ομορφη φωτογραφια , ειδικα με το φως της θαλασσας  :Smile:

----------


## eliasaslan

πάρα πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία νυχτερινέ κατάσκοπε Sylvestro!

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω πολυ μιχαλη 13 και ακριτικε κατασκοπε ηλια :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## captain 83

Γνωρίζουμε ποιός είναι πλοίαρχος του πλοίου;

----------


## captain 83

Ξεσκονίζοντας κάτι παλιές φωτογραφίες βρήκα και μια με το ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΡΥ στο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου με την παλιά φορεσιά του.

----------


## captain 83

Έτοιμο να κάνει σούζα στο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου.

----------


## laz94

Στον Πειραιά στις 1 Νοεμβρίου με καλή παρέα......

----------


## Vortigern

Στον πειραια ενα πρωινο

----------


## captain 83

Μετά το σύντομο πέρασμά του στο Ιόνιο στην γραμμή Πάτρα-Σάμη-Ιθάκη το πλοίο δρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή Άγιος Κων/νος-Σποράδες, μιας και δεν μπόρεσε να κοντραριστεί το ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ, αν και η GA το αντικατέστησε για ένα διάστημα τον χειμώνα με το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ. Το όλο εγχείρημα όμως απέτυχε. Το 2003 είχε την πρόθεση η εταιρεία να το μετονομάσει σε ΜΙΛΕΝΑΚΙ και  να το δρομολογήσει στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος και Πειραιά-Σύρος-Μύκονος-Εύδηλος. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν έγινε ποτέ και το πλοίο απολαμβάνει δόξης και τιμής στις Σποράδες (αν και θα έπρεπε να έχει φθηνότερο εισιτήριο).

----------


## dimitris

Να το δουμε και σημερα το μεσημερι πανω απο την αερογεφυρα του "ΟΛΠ"
ξεκουραση οπως καθε χειμωνα...
jetferry 1.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Να το δουμε και σημερα το μεσημερι πανω απο την αερογεφυρα του "ΟΛΠ"
> ξεκουραση οπως καθε χειμωνα...
> jetferry 1.jpg


Φέτος έχεις ''ξεκουραστεί''παραπάνω απο άλλες χρονιές..!
Ωραία φωτογραφία Δημήτρη απο τον βροχερό Πειραιά!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Πριν μερικά χρονάκια στη Σάμη. 
Jetferry I Kopie.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> Πριν μερικά χρονάκια στη Σάμη. 
> Jetferry I Kopie.jpg


το θυμαμαι οταν το ειχαν βαλει!!!ειχανε χαρει πολλοι αλλα τελικα ανωφελο ηταν!!!μια ερωτηση αν και ασχετη...τοτε που εκανε την γραμμη πατρα-σαμη το κεφαλονια εκανε και αυτο δρομολογιο????? :Confused:

----------


## captain 83

Έκαναν δρομολόγια και τα δύο.

----------


## .voyager

Μία φώτο από την εν λόγω δρομολόγηση του Jetferry 1 στο Ιόνιο.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Μια φωτο του JETFERRY 1 χθες το πρωι..

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εκανε την *ετησια* του ;

----------


## captain 83

Νot yet.....

----------


## hayabusa

χτες, περνώντας κατά τις 14.00 από λιμάνι το είδα να καπνίζει ελαφρώς...γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί;

----------


## scoufgian

> χτες, περνώντας κατά τις 14.00 από λιμάνι το είδα να καπνίζει ελαφρώς...γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί;


εχει ντερτια και καημους και το ριξε στο τσιγαρο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Enalia

> Γνωρίζουμε ποιός είναι πλοίαρχος του πλοίου;


Tα τρία τελευταία χρόνια είναι ο καπτά-Μηνάς Μάρκου-Νικάνδρου, εκ Βόλου.




> Φέτος έχει ''ξεκουραστεί''παραπάνω απο άλλες χρονιές..!


Μπα, δεν θα το 'λεγα, από το 2004 "δένει" γύρω στα τέλη Οκτωβρίου (όπως και το τελευταίο δέσιμο Οκτώβριος 2008 ) με εξαίρεση το 2005 που έδεσε 28/09/05 και ξεκίνησε πάλι 15/04/2006. Μέχρι στιγμής εκείνη η χρονιά ήταν που έμεινε περισσότερο εκτός δρομολογίων.

----------


## lissos

> Λόγω οφειλών η γαλλική τράπεζα Natixis προχώρησε σε κατάσχεση του πλοίου Jetferry του Μάκη Αγούδημου. Η εταιρεία του κ. Αγούδημου είχε δανειστεί περίπου 13 εκ. ευρώ.


Βye bye...

----------


## mike_rodos

Ας δούμε και το jet ferry 1 δεμένο στον Πειραιά το Σαββάτο 4/4/09, ένα πλοίο που η υπηρεσιακή του ταχύτητα είναι 35 knots http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/kattegat_1995.htm αλλά  δυστηχώς ποτέ δεν το έχω δεί στο ais πάνω από 18 knots!! Μακάρι να μην γίνει η κατάσχεσή και να παραμείνει στα ελληνικά νερά και στα χέρια του καπτά Μάκη...


010409 109.jpg

----------


## marsant

Το εχω ποιασει και 23 κομβους εγω, αλλα και παλι ειναι πολυ λιγο.Οσο αφορα την κατασχεση του μαλλον δεν θα γινει γιατι βρισκεται σε συζητησεις ο καπτα Μακης με την Γαλλικη τραπεζα για να γινουν πιο ευνοικοι οι οροι του δανειου.

----------


## captain 83

Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι το άνογαν μέχρι 21-22 και αυτό μέχρι τον δίαυλο των Ωρεών ερχόμενο από τα νησιά. Μετά έκοβε στους 18 ή και μισό κόμβο λιγότερο. Γενικά υπήρχε πρόβλημα με τα απόνερα του πλοίου, οπότε ταξίδευε με ταχύτητες συμβατικού και τιμές ταχυπλόου.
Πάντως είναι το πιο στεκούμενο πλοίο που έχει η GA.

----------


## nickosps

Δεν είναι δυνατόν κάποιοι να χαίρονται με τέτοιες εξελίξεις!!! Ήμαρτον ρε παιδιά!

----------


## captain 83

Ποιοί χαίρονται;

----------


## Leo

Οι τελευταίες εξελήξεις όπως καταγράφονται σήμερα στο *marinews*.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Οι τελευταίες εξελήξεις όπως καταγράφονται σήμερα στο *marinews*.


Μακαρι το πλοιο να μεινει τουλαχιστον στην Ελλαδα αν δεν μπορεσει να το κρατησει η GA.

----------


## hayabusa

αμα ειναι να μεινει και να το χρησιμοποιουν οπως τωρα καλύτερα ειλικρινα να φύγει...δεν εχει νοημα να κατσδε εδω και να χαραμιζεται κοροιδευοντας ταυτοχρονα τους επιβατες με εισιτηριο ταχυπλοου.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Εννοουσα να μενει στην Ελλαδα σε αλλη εταιρεια....

----------


## hayabusa

με την απάντηση μου ήθελα να καλύψω και αυτή την περίπτωση  :Smile:

----------


## sea world

Σε βόλτα μου σήμερα στον Πειραιά (μιας και ήρθα Ελλάδα για το 3ήμερο :Wink: ) άκουσα από στέλεχο της G.A. ότι το πλοίο είναι σίγουρο ότι θα το ξαναπάρει ο Αγούδημος και θα το βάλει ως άμμεσο ανταγωνιστή του Highspeed 1! :Confused: :shock:
Αυτό να δώ και τί ακόμα στην ακτοπλοία του 2009!!!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Σε βόλτα μου σήμερα στον Πειραιά (μιας και ήρθα Ελλάδα για το 3ήμερο) άκουσα από στέλεχο της G.A. ότι το πλοίο είναι σίγουρο ότι θα το ξαναπάρει ο Αγούδημος και θα το βάλει ως άμμεσο ανταγωνιστή του Highspeed 1!:shock:
> Αυτό να δώ και τί ακόμα στην ακτοπλοία του 2009!!!!


Παντως το εχει δηλώσει στο ΣΑΣ και συμφωνα με τη σελιδα του YEN το αποτλελεσμα ηταν :
*ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ*
*ΥΠΟ ΤΙΣ*
*ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ*
*Α*
*) ΠΡΟΣΚΟΜΙΣΗΣ*
*ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΝ*
*ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΩΝ*
*ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ*
*Β*
*) ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ*
*ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΩΝ ΑΡΧΩΝ*
*Γ*
*) ΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ*
*ΑΡΧΩΝ ΤΟΥ**ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ*

----------


## sea world

> Παντως το εχει δηλώσει στο ΣΑΣ


Δεν αντιλέγω. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι το γεγονός ότι λέγεται ό,τι θα ανταγωνίζεται το Highspeed 1, kάτι που σημαίνει ότι δεν θα αναπτύσσει συμβατική ταχύτητα, αλλά κανονικά ταχυπλόου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Για που το έβαλε αυτός??
8-):mrgreen:

----------


## noulos

Αυτό κι' αν είναι είδηση!!! Το Jetferry κουνήθηκε!!!  :Razz: 
Οχι και πολύ βέβαια, λίγα μέτρα πιο μπροστά πήγε προς τον Αγ. Διονύση και είναι πλέον μόνο πλαγιοδετημένο με κλειστό καταπέλτη!

----------


## speedrunner

> Αυτό κι' αν είναι είδηση!!! Το Jetferry κουνήθηκε!!! 
> Οχι και πολύ βέβαια, λίγα μέτρα πιο μπροστά πήγε προς τον Αγ. Διονύση και είναι πλέον μόνο πλαγιοδετημένο με κλειστό καταπέλτη!




Σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά

----------


## Eng

> Δεν αντιλέγω. Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι το γεγονός ότι λέγεται ό,τι θα ανταγωνίζεται το Highspeed 1, kάτι που σημαίνει ότι δεν θα αναπτύσσει συμβατική ταχύτητα, αλλά κανονικά ταχυπλόου


Παντως εγω αμφιβαλω οτι θα υπαρξει καποιος ανταγωνισμος. Θεωρω οτι πανε πια οι εποχες των Σκαθαριων και του Παπαδιαμαντη οπου τα εμβολα και οι μπιελες αλλαζονταν σαν καραμελες...και η κοντρα ήταν κοντρα!!! Το Jet επειτα και με αυτο που εγινε και με την εκδικαση των χρεων του δεν πιστευω οτι θα αυξησει τα..εξοδα του ανοιγωντας ταχυτητα. Αλλα..κοντος ψαλμος αλοιλουια! και εγω και ο Δημητρης πανω θα ειμαστε και θα το δουμε!

----------


## Eng

Να και μια φωτο απο το...καμαρι του Βολου.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused: 
Τραβηγμενη απο τον αδερφο μου!

Jet Ferry 1.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Να και μια φωτο απο το...καμαρι του Βολου..
> Τραβηγμενη απο τον αδερφο μου!
> 
> Jet Ferry 1.jpg


μπραβο Γιωργο σε σενα και τον αδελφο σου!!!!

----------


## marsant

Σε πλειστηριασμο τελικα για 6.000.000ευρω.....
http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...istiriasmo.htm

----------


## Thanasis89

Κρίμα ! Τελικά δεν κατάφερε συμβιβασμό με την γαλλική τράπεζα...

----------


## moutsokwstas

μαθαμε ποιος το πηρε?

----------


## Speedkiller

Στις 9 Ιουλίου θα γίνει ο πλειστηριασμός Κώστα! :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Γράφει ότι κατασχέθηκε και το ANTHI MARINA. :Sad:

----------


## sea world

GIA TO *JETFERRY 1* AKOYGETAI APO SHMERA OTI ENDIAFERETAI KAI ITALIKH ETAIREIA NA TA AGORASEI.....!:?
OPOTE, PROBLEPETAI ENDIAFERON O PLEISTIRIASMOS TOY!!

----------


## hayabusa

ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχσιτον να αξιοποιηθεί στις ελληνικές θαλασσες  :Wink:

----------


## hsw

Ποια είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα του πλοίου;

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ποια είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα του πλοίου;


*Φίλε hsw σύμφωνα με το faktaomfartyg* *η μέγιστη ταχύτητα του πλοίου είναι 35 κόμβοι.:wink:
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι μετά τον πλειστηριασμό θα συνεχίσουμε να το έχουμε στις ελληνικές θάλασσες.  
*

----------


## alligariesbeach

παρακαλω οποιος γνωριζει να μου απαντησει ποσσα ι.χ χωραει στο γκαραζ το jet ferry?

ευχαριστω....

----------


## hsw

> *Φίλε hsw σύμφωνα με το faktaomfartyg* *η μέγιστη ταχύτητα του πλοίου είναι 35 κόμβοι.:wink:*
> *Ας ελπίσουμε ότι μετά τον πλειστηριασμό θα συνεχίσουμε να το έχουμε στις ελληνικές θάλασσες.*


ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση! Πάντως απ' ότι βλέπω η ταχύτητά του είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητική και μπορεί να δραστηροποιηθεί σε αρκετές γραμμές με σωστή διαχείρηση.

----------


## grad

Όταν ήρθε την έπιανε αυτή την ταχύτητα.... Τώρα για να πιάσει αυτή την ταχύτητα πρέπει να πέσει πολύ χρήμα για συντήρηση... Δυστυχώς με τον Αγούδημο το καράβι έχει τα μαύρα χάλια...

----------


## hsw

Πραγματικά κρίμα... :Sad:

----------


## marsant

Σε μια χαρα κατασταση ειναι μεσα εξω.Ισα ισα που ταξιδευε σε χαμηλες ταχυτητες και ειναι τελειως αζοριστο.Μεσα ολα ειναι στην τριχα.

----------


## grad

Για να το λέω και να είμαι σίγουρος κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρω... Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να πω παραπάνω πράγματα...

----------


## giorgos_249

> παρακαλω οποιος γνωριζει να μου απαντησει ποσσα ι.χ χωραει στο γκαραζ το jet ferry?
> 
> ευχαριστω....


*160 οχήματα χωράει , και 600 επιβάτες σύμφωνα με το* *www.faktaomfartyg.se**  .*

----------


## Vortigern

Παιδια ακουγετε οτι και ο Βεντουρης ενδιαφερετε για το πλοιο.Εχεται ακουσι κατι εσεις?

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Παιδια ακουγετε οτι και ο Βεντουρης ενδιαφερετε για το πλοιο.Εχεται ακουσι κατι εσεις?


Οχι εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω ακουσει κατι ..αλα για πιον μιλαμε για τον βαγγελι βεντουρη?

----------


## Vortigern

> Οχι εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω ακουσει κατι ..αλα για πιον μιλαμε για τον βαγγελι βεντουρη?


 
Φυσικα για τον Βεγγελη και δρομολογησει στις Δυτικες ακουσα εδω στη Μηλο σημερα

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Φυσικα για τον Βεγγελη και δρομολογησει στις Δυτικες ακουσα εδω στη Μηλο σημερα


Οχ αυτο δεν μου αρεσει γιατι αμα το παρει θα παρατισει το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ απο πλευρας σιντιρις και φοβαμαε και μιν το παει για κοματακια μετα.. λεω εγω τωρα ακομα δεν ξερουμε τιποτα να δουμε ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Jetferry, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...5 Ιουνίου 2009

jet ferry.jpg

----------


## merkoum

χαιρετε κ απο μενα παρακολουθω καιρο το forum κ ολη την προσπαθεια σας,συνχαριτηρια σε οσους ασχολουνται πραγματικα...

τελικα ειχαμε κανενα νεο με το ποιος 8α το παρει το σκαφος αυτο?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καλωσήρθες , τα είπαμε , τον ιούλιο ο πλειστηριασμός.*

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο δεμένο στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Thanasis89

Είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω τι γίνεται στο μηχανοστάσιο... Δηλαδή σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκονται οι καρδιές του βαποριού... Όλα τ' άλλα προβλήματα διορθώνονται, οι μηχανές είναι το κυριότερο...

----------


## hayabusa

*ξέρουμε αν πρόκειται να ξαναταξιδέψει; (φέτος μιλάμε).
θυμαμαι κατι υποσχέσει του Αγούδημου ότ θα μπει σε γραμμή όπου θα ανταγωνίζεται το  Ηigh Speed 1
*

----------


## Karavostasis

Φιλε hayabusa ολα θα κριθουν στις 9 Ιουλιου,μετα τον πλειστηριασμο του πλοιου απ' τη γαλλικη τραπεζα.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στον Πειραιά 3/1/2009*

DSC00151.JPG

----------


## george123

Στο Πειραιά 01.07.2009

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 Το πλοίο δεμένο στον Πειραιά.
DSCF0861.JPG

DSCF0865.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Jetferry 1...*Πειραιας 5-7-2009.

jf.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> *Jetferry 1...*Πειραιας 5-7-2009.
> 
> jf.jpg


Πολύ ομορφη φώτο !!!  :Very Happy:  . Αλλα κρίμα  :Sad:  αυτο το όμορφο καραβάκι να μένει δεμενο στον Πειραια αντί να κανει δρομολόγια . Μακάρι στον πλειστηριασμό να το πάρει καποια ελληνική εταιρεία και να μείνει κοντά μας .

----------


## jvrou

> Πολύ ομορφη φώτο !!!  . Αλλα κρίμα  αυτο το όμορφο καραβάκι να μένει δεμενο στον Πειραια αντί να κανει δρομολόγια . Μακάρι στον πλειστηριασμό να το πάρει καποια ελληνική εταιρεία και να μείνει κοντά μας .


Είναι πραγματικά κρίμα γιατί έχει δυνατότητες να αλλονίζει το Αιγαίο με την ταχύτητά του....

----------


## xidianakis

εχουμε κανενα νεο σημερα?

----------


## north

δύο παλαιότερες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου
DSC00494.JPG

DSC00517.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ειχε δειξει ενδιαφερον το 2006 ο Κωστας Παναγιωτοπουλος αλλα δεν τα βρηκαν <στα λεφτα>.Για να δρομολογηθει ηρακλειο σαντορινη

----------


## sea world

*Δεν υπήρξε ενδιαφέρον για το «Jet ferry» στον πρώτο πλειστηριασμό*


Για τον ερχόμενο Σεπτέμβριο μεταφέρεται ο πλειστηριασμός για τον πλοίο «Jet Ferry» της εταιρείας G A Ferries του κυρίου Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου καθώς  στον πρώτο πλειστηριασμό δεν εμφανίσθηκε κανείς ενδιαφερόμενος. Το πλοίο βγήκε σε πλειστηριασμό, με δικαστική απόφαση, λόγω οφειλών της πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρείας προς τράπεζες έναντι του ποσού των 4,5 εκατ. ευρώ.  

Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι από την πλευρά του κυρίου Αγούδημου καταβάλλονται προσπάθειες να βρεθούν τα αναγκαία χρήματα ώστε το «Jet Ferry» να μην βγει σε πλειστηριασμό εκ νέου και να επιστρέψει στον έλεγχο του ιδίου. Το πλοίο, είναι το πιο σύγχρονο που διέθετε η G A Ferries και πέρσι εκτελούσε δρομολόγια στις Σποράδες.


PHGH : _TheSeaNation_

----------


## thanos75

> *Δεν υπήρξε ενδιαφέρον για το «Jet ferry» στον πρώτο πλειστηριασμό*
> 
> 
> Για τον ερχόμενο Σεπτέμβριο μεταφέρεται ο πλειστηριασμός για τον πλοίο «Jet Ferry» της εταιρείας G A Ferries του κυρίου Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου καθώς στον πρώτο πλειστηριασμό δεν εμφανίσθηκε κανείς ενδιαφερόμενος. Το πλοίο βγήκε σε πλειστηριασμό, με δικαστική απόφαση, λόγω οφειλών της πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρείας προς τράπεζες έναντι του ποσού των 4,5 εκατ. ευρώ. 
> 
> Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι από την πλευρά του κυρίου Αγούδημου καταβάλλονται προσπάθειες να βρεθούν τα αναγκαία χρήματα ώστε το «Jet Ferry» να μην βγει σε πλειστηριασμό εκ νέου και να επιστρέψει στον έλεγχο του ιδίου. Το πλοίο, είναι το πιο σύγχρονο που διέθετε η G A Ferries και πέρσι εκτελούσε δρομολόγια στις Σποράδες.
> 
> 
> PHGH : _TheSeaNation_


Εντύπωση μου προκαλεί....Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο θα μπορούσε να αποτελεί δυνατό χαρτί για πολλές εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στο Αιγαίο

----------


## Eng

Πάντως με αφορμη τις φωτο του North απο το δεξαμενισμο του, ειναι ρε παιδια μια μείξη πλοίου με ταχυπλοο... Και ναυπηγικά να το δει καποιος, η χρηση τετοιου βολβου παραπέμπει σε μια κατηγορια γαστρα που λεγονται ημιεκτοπισματος. Για να πω την αληθεια παντα ειχα τη περιεργια τι σόι ναυπηγικες γραμμες ειχε το πλοιο..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Περιμενε!Κατι θα γινει :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μονο αυτη τη φωτο βρηκα που δειχνει τα ιμπελερ.Υπαρχουν ολες απο το δεξαμενισμο αλλα πρεπει να σκαναριστουν.Παντως ειναι αξιολογο σκαφος.Απο γραμμες εχει ενα βολβο μπροστα του γινεται ενα βαθυ V και προς τα πισω γινεται ανοιχτη καμπυλη.Ωραιο ειναι αλλωστε ειναι φτιαγμενο στη νορβηγια οπου και ο νηογνωμονας που βαση αυτου φτιαχνονται σχεδον ολα τα ταχυπλοα.Οταν ειχα φτιαξει το μοντελο, αμεσως μολις πηρε ηρθε η εταιρεια στο φυσικο της κατοχο, το ειχα ευχαριστθει, οπως και ο καπτα μακης,που του ευχομαι απο καρδιας να τα καταφερει.

newfilm (60).jpg

a-ferries.jpg

----------


## ζιζινι

το μοντελακι το εχουμε ξαναδει αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ισως το οτι δεν υπηρξε ενδιαφερον απο καποια εταιρια να οφειλεται στην εποχη!Ειναι καλοκαιρι οποια εταιρια και να το επαιρνε ισως να μην προλαβαινε να το βαλει στα δρομολογια(λογω συντηρησης)!Μια σκεψη κανω..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Στο Βολο 24/3/2008 .Στη διάρκεια αντικατάστασης του ΕΞ.ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ . http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=9493

----------


## Eng

> Μονο αυτη τη φωτο βρηκα που δειχνει τα ιμπελερ.Υπαρχουν ολες απο το δεξαμενισμο αλλα πρεπει να σκαναριστουν.Παντως ειναι αξιολογο σκαφος.Απο γραμμες εχει ενα βολβο μπροστα του γινεται ενα βαθυ V και προς τα πισω γινεται ανοιχτη καμπυλη.Ωραιο ειναι αλλωστε ειναι φτιαγμενο στη νορβηγια οπου και ο νηογνωμονας που βαση αυτου φτιαχνονται σχεδον ολα τα ταχυπλοα.Οταν ειχα φτιαξει το μοντελο, αμεσως μολις πηρε ηρθε η εταιρεια στο φυσικο της κατοχο, το ειχα ευχαριστθει, οπως και ο καπτα μακης,που του ευχομαι απο καρδιας να τα καταφερει.
> 
> newfilm (60).jpg
> 
> a-ferries.jpg



Η αλήθεια εινια πως δεν ήξερα οτι κάνεις μοντέλα.. Οφειλω να πω πως πραγματικά η φωτο σου ειναι πολυ..ιδιαίτερη!! Ευχαριστω πολυ.
Τωρα για τις γραμμές του, η γάστρα του παραπέμπει σε μια γάστρα ημιεκτοπίσματος, δηλ. V μπροστα και U πίσω. Και αν συνεχίσω λίγο πιο λεπτομερεστερα, η γάστρα είναι σαν τυπου Cathedral, 60deg. και 45deg η πλώρη μεταξυ των τσακισεων (chines), μέση τομή με 45deg V και απο κει και πρυμα διαβαθμίσεις με U μεχρι τον καθρευτη με γωνία ανύψωσης 30deg.

Τελικα οσοι ασχολουνται με την Ναυπηγική πρεπει να ειναι...πειραγμενα" άτομα.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Για δείτε πως ζουν 9 ναυτικοι στο jet ferry 1 .
http://peiratikoreportaz.blogspot.co...post_4546.html

----------


## sea world

TI LETE RE PAIDIA??? TI XALIA EINAI AYTA??? NTREPOMAI POY EIMAI NAYTIKOS KAI DH AKSIWMATIKOS THS PRWTHS NAYTILIAKHS XWRAS TOY KOSMOY!!:twisted:
GIATI EY8YNH-DYSTYXWS-DEN EXEI MONO O AGOYDHMOS, ALLA KAI OLOI OI ARMODIOI FOREIS!!:twisted:
NTROPH!!

----------


## High1

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τον sea world!! Ντροπή για την κατάντια του Ελληνα ακτοοπλόου ναυτικού εν έτη 2009!!!

----------


## Nick_Pet

Χτες το απόγευμα, στον Πειραιά.

DSC03535-2.JPG

----------


## Nick_Pet

Και πάνω από το BS Paros, στις 31/07/2009.

DSC03556b.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Jetferry 1*... στον Πειραια 15-8-2009, _παντα στην ιδια θεση..._

DSCN2866.jpg

----------


## Enalia

Κι εδώ δυο φωτογραφίες από πέρισυ:

Από το τελευταίο του drydock 09.03.2008



Kι από τις δοκιμές στα rescue 04.02.2008



Mακάρι να μείνει το πλοίο στην εταιρεία, να συντηρηθεί σωστά και να το δουλέψει καλά.

----------


## Enalia

Κι εδώ μερικές από μια Αυγουστιάτικη μέρα του 2008 (04.08.2008 ) σ' ένα δέσιμό του:

----------


## Enalia



----------


## Enalia

Kαι μερικές από το Engine Room:

----------


## Enalia



----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αποκαλυπτικοτατες ! ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## DimitrisT

Πολύ καλές φωτο φίλη Enalia,να σαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικες και αποκαλυπτηκες φωτο του πιο <βαπορισιου> ταχυπλοου

----------


## Enalia

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, να 'στε καλά. Φίλη είμαι κι όχι φίλος  :Wink: 
Θα ανεβάσω κι άλλες σύντομα. Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο Ben, είναι από τα πιο 'βαπορίσια' ταχύπλοα και προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολύ.

----------


## DimitrisT

:Surprised: ops: sorry θα το διορθώσω αμέσως.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Jetferry 1*... 

DSCN1231.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Enalia,despo._

----------


## .voyager

Aς θυμηθούμε μια φώτο από τότε που ταξίδευε Πάτρα-Κεφαλονιά.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε voyager!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Τα διαφημηστικα της Mjellem & Karlsen. 
Οπως βλεπετε λιγο διαφορετικα απο την πραγματικοτητα.
Τελικα κατασκευαστικαν δυο. Kattegat (Δεν ηταν το πρωτο πλοιο που ηλθε Ελλαδα με αυτο το ονομα  :Wink:  ) και Jetliner.

kattegat_1995_05.jpgkattegat_1995_06.jpg

Πηγη: www.faergejournalen.dk

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Jetferry 1 στη γνωστή του θέση
DSCF2244.jpg

----------


## noulos

Τελικά πότε είναι ο νέος πλειστηριασμός;

----------


## cpt babis

Jetferry 1
DSC00371.JPG

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Jetferry 1
> DSC00371.JPG


πότε είναι ο νέος πλειστηριασμός;

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> πότε είναι ο νέος πλειστηριασμός;


Ποτε σιγα που απο δω και περα θα το αφισει ο "κυριος μακις" να βγει στο σφιρ.... μπορει ο φιλος xidianakis σε μερικους απο δω μεσα να φαινετε (τρελος)..αλα κατι ξερει για να μιλαει  :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Jetferry 1*...Πειραιας 28-10-2009.

PHOTO 043.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Jetferry 1 περνωντας το στενο της βορειας ευβοιας το καλοκαιρι του 2003
Αφιερωμενη στον Ben Bruce  και τον T.S.S.Apollon

----------


## gtogias

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στις καλές του εποχές, με τα άσπρα χρώματα, γιατί κοντεύουμε να ξεχάσουμε ότι κάποτε ταξίδευε.

Η φωτογραφία του Σπύρου Κωνσταντόπουλου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72917

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στις καλές του εποχές, με τα άσπρα χρώματα, γιατί κοντεύουμε να ξεχάσουμε ότι κάποτε ταξίδευε.
> 
> Η φωτογραφία του Σπύρου Κωνσταντόπουλου:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72917


Φιλε gtogias καταπληκτιη φωτογραφια,να'σαι καλα που την μοιραστηκες μαζι μας! :Very Happy:

----------


## harlek

Ιούλιος 2007, μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου.

jf.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

σούπερ, μπράβο !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια σουπερ φωτο απο τον HARLEK

----------


## harlek

Να 'στε καλά.

Κι επειδή όντως το καημένο το βλέπουμε συνέχεια να περιμένει στη γωνίτσα του στον Πειραιά, άλλες δύο από το φυσικό του χώρο (στη δεύτερη, με παρέα) _[Σκιάθος, Ιούλιος 2007]
_
jf2.jpg
jf3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι ομως η σκιαθος των θηρα, σκιαθος, αιγευς, σκοπελος,σκυρος και λημνος υποκληθηκε στα νεα γρηγοροτερα και πιο σουπερ σκαρια

----------


## nickosps

Ωραίος ο φίλος harlek! Σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Naias II

Είναι καιρός να αποφασίσουν τι θα κάνουν με το βαπόρι, όπως και με τα υπόλοιπα, δεν είναι δυνατόν το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας να φιλοξενεί παρατημένα πλοία.

----------


## opelmanos

> Είναι καιρός να αποφασίσουν τι θα κάνουν με το βαπόρι, όπως και με τα υπόλοιπα, δεν είναι δυνατόν το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας να φιλοξενεί παρατημένα πλοία.


Σωστή παρατήρηση!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

JET FERRY 1 η γεφυρα του στην επισκευη του 2003 μολις εχει ξαναρθει η εταιρεια στα χερια του καπτα μακη

5-2-2010 (33).jpg

----------


## trelaras

τι  εχει απογινει με το πλοιο τελικα?κανα νεο ποιος το πηρε?

----------


## vinman

*31 Ιουλίου πάνω απο το Κρήτη Ι..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81968

----------


## harlek

Ιούλιο του 2008, ετοιμάζεται για αναχώρηση από ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο. Εισιτήριο για αυτοκίνητο αδύνατο να βρω στον Πειραιά, 20 μέρες πριν. Όλα κλεισμένα, και θέσεις επιβατών οριακά...
Κι όμως: Ρωτώντας το τοπικό πρακτορείο αν έχει γκαράζ μισή ώρα πριν τον απόπλου, μου λένε "βεβαίως κι έχει"!
Τελικά βγάλαμε εισιτήριο και για το αμάξι, πραγματοποιώντας έτσι το πιο ακριβοπληρωμένο θαλασσινό ταξίδι που έχω κάνει ποτέ, δεδομένης της απόστασης ως τη Σκόπελο και της χρονικής του διάρκειας...

jf1.jpg

----------


## Stylianos

ξερει κανεις τι θα απογίνει τελικά; και αφου κατασχέθηκε δεν πρέπει να φύγει απο το λιμανι :Confused:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Στις 21/5 πάντως ήταν στον Πειραιά. Φαντάζομαι ότι μέχρι και σήμερα εκεί θα είναι.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εκεί είναι ακόμα και μέχρι πρίν 3 ώρες που ήμουν Πειραιά και από ότι φαίνεται εκεί θα παραμείνει.....κρίμα όμως γιατί πραγματικά θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει πάρα πολλά..........

----------


## giorgos_249

*Στον εφοπλιστή του μήνα Ιουνίου , στη σελίδα 127 ( νομίζω) αναφέρει κάτι για το πλοίο, με τη μορφή ερώτησης που λέει ότι θα μπει στα Χανιά για την ΑΝΕΚ. Ξέρουμε κάτι σχετικά με αυτό το ενδεχόμενο;*

----------


## hayabusa

το θεμα νομιζω δεν ειναι σε ποια γραμμη θα μπει αλλα ποιος θα το βάλει

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θα ήμουν της άποψης ότι θα προτίμούσα να το έπερνε ή η ΑΝΈΚ ή η HELLENIC παρά να μένει έτσι ή να αγνοείται η τύχη του... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μακαρι αλλα εκτιμω οτι θελει δουλεια για  να πιασει τα μιλια που πρεπει.Μην ξεχνατε οτι για χρονια ταξιδευε με 22 περιπου μιλια.Παντως ειναι το πιο βαπορισιο ταχυπλοο με βολβο ντεκ και συμπαθεστατο εσωτερικο που ξεφευγει  σε ορισμενα σημεια απο το κλασικο μοτιβο με μονο πουλμαν καθισματα

----------


## panagiotis78

Στη γνώριμη θέση στο Πειραιά το Σάββατο.

----------


## opelmanos

> Στη γνώριμη θέση στο Πειραιά το Σάββατο.


 Στην βαρετή θέση πές καλύτερα ...

----------


## panagiotis78

Ήθελα να είμαι ευγενικός :Razz: . Αλήθεια ποιος πληρώνει την "κατάληψη" της συγκεκριμένης θέσης στο λιμάνι ;

----------


## opelmanos

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και θα βρείς αυτό που θέλεις. :Wink:

----------


## trelaras

Πειραιας 28/07/10!

----------


## f/b delfini

> Θα ήμουν της άποψης ότι θα προτίμούσα να το έπερνε ή η ΑΝΈΚ ή η HELLENIC παρά να μένει έτσι ή να αγνοείται η τύχη του...


 Εμενα δεν θα με χαλαγε και ως Speedrunner 1.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αυτό πως και δεν το πήρε η ΝΈΛ? Καλά θα ήταν ε?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Κρίμα πάντως...

Ένα συνεφιασμένο πρωϊνό στον Πειραιά στη γνωστή θέση του!

----------


## hayabusa

παιρνώντας σήμερα το απόγευμα έξω από το λιμάνι, παρατήρησα ανοιχτή την πόρτα της δεξιάς πλευράς που οδηγεί από το κατάστρωμα μέσα στη γέφυρα. λέτε να πάτησε άνθρωπος εκει μέσα για κάποιο λόγο;

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> παιρνώντας σήμερα το απόγευμα έξω από το λιμάνι, παρατήρησα ανοιχτή την πόρτα της δεξιάς πλευράς που οδηγεί από το κατάστρωμα μέσα στη γέφυρα. λέτε να πάτησε άνθρωπος εκει μέσα για κάποιο λόγο;


 Μακαρι να γινει κατι ωστε να ξαναλειτουργισει το πλοιο !!!!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το πλοίο λόγω των εργασιών που γίνονται στον Πειραιά μεταφέρθηκε 30-40 μέτρα πιο μπροστά. Φωτό στις 15/1/2011.

----------


## Apostolos

Πότε επιτέλους θα το πάρει κάποιος αυτό το εργαλείο??? Ακούστηκε για πορτοκαλί Ιόνια φορεσιά...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πάλι καλά που το κούνησαν λίγο πιο μπροστά γιατί αλλιώς, θα το έχτιζαν σαν τη γυναίκα του πρωτομάστορα!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Από ότι ξέρω θα ήταν για Κυκλάδες αν και αρχικά λέγανε για Ιόνιο και αυτό έγραψε και ο εφοπλιστής αλλά όμως αυτή η <<πορτοκαλί ιόνια φορεσιά>> νομίζω καλύτερα θα κάνει να δώσει τα λεφτά για να μετασκευάσει και να δρομολογήσει τα δικά της παροπλισμένα από το να ξενοκοιτάει άλλα παροπλισμένα.*

----------


## trelaras

Όταν λέμε πορτοκαλί Ιόνια φορεσιά..μιλάμε για την Endeavor?

----------


## captain 83

Πορτοκαλί έχει και η Zante ferries..

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και αυτή θα ήτανε...*

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Μετά από τόσα χρόνια ακινησίας, συμφέρει κάποια εταιρία (και ιδιαίτερα ελληνική να το αγοράσει); Για να ξαναγίνει πλοίο χρειάζονται αρκετά χρήματα, ενώ θα πρέπει να πληρωθούν και τα χρέη που κουβαλάει στην πλάτη του... Προσωπικά. μου φαίνεται ασύμφωρη επένδυση, με βάση την οικονομική κατάσταση που επικρατεί αυτή την περίοδο, αλλά και γενικότερα.

----------


## Apostolos

Απλα φίλε θα πέσε η τιμή του τόσο πολύ στους επόμενους πληστηριασμούς που θα συμφαίρει και πολύ μάλιστα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το JET FERRY 1 στις 10-11-2012 φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το CELEBRITY REFLECTION, περιμένοντας τη μοίρα του.

JET FERRY 1 47 10-11-2012.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

img_1000.jpg  :Bi Polo: 
Πολυ ατυχο σκαρι... Ανετα θα μπορουσε να τα πηγαινει καλα σε αρκετες γραμμες ακομη και με συμβατικη ταχυτητα... Τοσο καιρο παροπλισμενο και οσο περναει ο καιρος κοιταει ολο και πιο πολυ προς ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ...

----------


## Giannis G.

Παροπλισμένο στον Πειραιά περιμένωντας την τύχη του
Jet Ferry I 16/2/2013
DSC07087.jpg

----------


## captain sot

Είχα κάνει πολλά ταξίδια με αυτό στις Σποράδες και συγκεκρειμένα στην Σκιάθο, ωραίο βαπόρι αλλά δυστυχώς έπεσε στον λάθος πλοιοκτήτη..... να δούμε θα ξαναταξιδέψει.
Κανένα νέο του (δεν έχω κατέβει Πειραιά πρόσφατα)

----------


## Aquaman

Κανενα νεο..παραμενει ο τελευταιος των Μοικανων της GA..Η φωτο τραβηγμενη 20 Μαρτιου.

----------


## fotis

Ισως αν το αγόραζε καποιος Ελληνας πλοιοκτήτης για γραμμη των Κυκλαδων. Για παραδειγμα οι Αφοι Στεφανου της Golden Star ψαχνουν για πλοιο με δρομολογηση απο Ραφηνα ή Πειραια στις Κυκλαδες. Δε θα ηταν ασχημη η λειτουργία του σε δρομολογιο απο Ραφηνα για Ανδρο Τηνο Μυκονο και Πάρο ή Ναξο με επιστροφή?? Δεν ξερω.. απλά μια άποψη παραθέτω!

----------


## Ilias 92

> Ισως αν το αγόραζε καποιος Ελληνας πλοιοκτήτης για γραμμη των Κυκλαδων. Για παραδειγμα οι Αφοι Στεφανου της Golden Star ψαχνουν για πλοιο με δρομολογηση απο Ραφηνα ή Πειραια στις Κυκλαδες. Δε θα ηταν ασχημη η λειτουργία του σε δρομολογιο απο Ραφηνα για Ανδρο Τηνο Μυκονο και Πάρο ή Ναξο με επιστροφή?? Δεν ξερω.. απλά μια άποψη παραθέτω!


*
Πριν λιγο καιρο εγραψα αυτα σε αλλο θεμα.


*


> Το καλό με το πλοίο αυτό είναι ότι προέβλεψαν να κινείται και ως συμβατικό. 
> Όμως το πλοίο παρότι η τιμή του έχει πέσει πάρα πολύ στους πλειστηριασμούς του ΟΛΠ έχει και ένα χρέος 4,5 εκατομμύρια σε Γαλλική τράπεζα κάτι που δεν επιτρέπει σε όποιον επιθυμεί να το τσιμπήσει. Προσθέτοντας βεβαίως και τις επισκευές το ποσό εκτινάσσεται! 
> Με 5-6 εκατομμύρια παίρνει κανείς γιαπωνέζικο 20ετιας 110-130 μέτρα, δεν τα δίνεις για ένα μικρό ταχύπλοο με 5 χρόνια ακινησίας.
> Μακάρι πάντως να ξαναταξιδέψει σύντομα

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι υπήρχε κόσμος στην πλώρη του πλοίου, δεν ξέρω μήπως για να φερμάρουν τους κάβους (η τίποτα άλλο )

Jetferry 1 30-9-2013 01.gif

----------


## Takerman

Στη Πάτρα.

jet ferry patra.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια φωτο απο την πρωτη του χρονια το 2000, δεν εχει μπει ακομα η δεξια αγκυρα,που δεν ειχε

----------


## thanos75

> Στη Πάτρα.
> 
> jet ferry patra.jpg


Πόσο πιο όμορφο και αρχοντικό έδειχνε έτσι!!!

----------


## proussos

jetf10001.jpg

*JETFERRY 1...στον Πατραϊκό...από Κεφαλονιά για Πάτρα !*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανιοτατη!Νομιζω οτι δεν ειχε δουλεψει πανω απο μια σεζον στο Ιονιο

----------


## manolisfissas

Το TZET FERI 1 κοντά  στον πρώην κόκκινο φάρο. 

ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΙ 01 29-08-2013.gif ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΙ 01 30-09-2013.gif.  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

Γίνονται εργασίες στο πλοίο ή μου φαίνεται?? Υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη?

----------


## leo85

Ελέγχω στους κάβους, για των χειμώνα.!!!!

----------


## Chosen_12

Μετά απο τόσο καιρό άραγε, μπορεί να ξαναταξιδέψει το καράβι, ή πάει ντουγρού για ξυραφάκια?

----------


## Giovanaut

Ποια γραμμή υπήρξε χαρακτηριστική για το πλοίο...?

----------


## Ilias 92

> Ποια γραμμή υπήρξε χαρακτηριστική για το πλοίο...?


Υπήρξε??  Στην Ελλάδα??

----------


## alkisious

Γνωρίζει κανένας περισσότερα "ειδικά" χαρακτηριστικά στοιχεία του πλοίου?
Στοιχεία όπως: κατανάλωση, lane meters κλπ?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Οι θυελλώδεις άνεμοι ήταν η αιτία που έσπασαν οι κάβοι του πλοίου και παρασύρθηκε μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά! Εμφανή είναι τα σημάδια απ' τα συνεχή σκαμπανέβασματα και τα χτυπήματα στον ντόκο, καθώς ο καταπέλτης έχει στραπατσαριστεί και έχουν φύγει όλα τα νύχια! Εμφανές είναι επίσης ότι το πλοίο συγκρούστηκε στην πρύμνη με άλλο πλοίο, ίσως και με διερχόμενο μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!! Τώρα βρίσκεται στη θέση του με νέους κάβους και την συνδρομή ρυμουλκού.

DSCN5380.jpg DSCN5381.jpg

Σήμερα το απόγευμα, καθώς περνούσα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τόσο καιρό παρατημένο στην......τύχη του σάπισαν οι κάβοι. Άραγε που κτύπησε και στραπατσάρισε την πρύμη του?????

----------


## andria salamis

> Τόσο καιρό παρατημένο στην......τύχη του σάπισαν οι κάβοι. Άραγε που κτύπησε και στραπατσάρισε την πρύμη του?????


να προσθέσω οτι πήγαν και το μάζεψαν το Αλεξάντερ 5 και το  Μεγαλόχαρη 6.

----------


## speedrunner

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί αυτό το πλοίο είναι τόσο πολύ καιρό παρατημένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και ο ΟΛΠ δεν το βάζει στους πλειστηριασμους που κάνει κατα καιρούς ώστε να απομακρυνθεί???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί αυτό το πλοίο είναι τόσο πολύ καιρό παρατημένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και ο ΟΛΠ δεν το βάζει στους πλειστηριασμους που κάνει κατα καιρούς ώστε να απομακρυνθεί???


Eίναι κατασχεμένο από τη γαλλική τράπεζα Νatixis.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σε πλειστηριασμό βγαίνει ξανά το JET FERRY 1*

----------


## Joyrider

Ας ελπίσουμε αυτή τη φορά να βρεθεί κάποιος να το βγάλει από τη μιζέρια του, είναι πόνος να το βλέπεις να σαπίζει αργά τόσα χρόνια, ειδικά για μας που φωτογραφίζουμε από το παλιό κόκκινο και περνάμε μπροστά του.

Ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι πως δεν πρόκειται να ξαναταξιδέψει, φαίνεται να θέλει πάρα πολύ δουλειά, μάλλον για ξυραφάκια απέναντι θα πάει...εύχομαι να διαψευστώ γιατί είναι όμορφο πλοίο.

----------


## noulos

> Οι θυελλώδεις άνεμοι ήταν η αιτία που έσπασαν οι κάβοι του πλοίου και παρασύρθηκε μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά! Εμφανή είναι τα σημάδια απ' τα συνεχή σκαμπανέβασματα και τα χτυπήματα στον ντόκο, καθώς ο καταπέλτης έχει στραπατσαριστεί και έχουν φύγει όλα τα νύχια! Εμφανές είναι επίσης ότι το πλοίο συγκρούστηκε στην πρύμνη με άλλο πλοίο, ίσως και με διερχόμενο μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!! Τώρα βρίσκεται στη θέση του με νέους κάβους και την συνδρομή ρυμουλκού.
> 
> DSCN5380.jpg DSCN5381.jpg
> 
> Σήμερα το απόγευμα, καθώς περνούσα.


Από καθαρή περιέργια, τους καινούριους κάβους ποιος τους πλήρωσε;

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ολοκλήρωση τελευταίου ανοιχτού διαγωνισμού για την απομάκρυνση του πλοίου «ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΡΥ 1»*



Πειραιάς,  20.05.2015*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΤΥΠΟΥ*Μετά από 9 άγονους διαγωνισμούς, ολοκληρώθηκε ο τελευταίος ανοιχτός διαγωνισμός για την απομάκρυνση του επικίνδυνου και επιβλαβούς πλοίου «ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΡΥ 1», το οποίο επί χρόνια βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στο “ Μώλο Κράκαρη” της Ακτής Περικλέους του Κεντρικού Λιμένα .
Πλειοδότης ανεδείχθη η εταιρία “ΙΓΝΑΤΙΟΣ Α.Ε.”, η οποία προσέφερε ποσό 789.250 Ευρώ πλέον ΦΠΑ.
Ο ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια έχει εκποιήσει τα περισσότερα από τα ημιβυθισμένα και επικίνδυνα πλοία της ευρύτερης περιοχής ευθύνης του, των οποίων η απομάκρυνση ήδη ξεπερνάει τον αριθμό των 70 πλοίων, προς όφελος πρώτα απ’ όλα του θαλάσσιου και χερσαίου λιμενικού χώρου.
ΠΗΓΗ
Βέβαια η εταιρεία που αναφέρετε ανήκει στο Σπανόπουλο.

----------


## Chosen_12

Οπότε εάν καταλαβαίνω καλά, μπαίνουν τίτλοι τέλους στα όποια σενάρια επισκευής και δρομολόγησης του, σωστά?

----------


## panthiras1

Πρόκειται για ένα πλοίο ναυπηγημένο το 1995, σύμφωνα με τον Σουηδό.
20 χρονών πλοίο.... νομίζω ότι μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί.

----------


## Chosen_12

Μετά απο τόσα χρόνια ακινησίας, πόσο εύκολο ή δύσκολο θα ήταν να επαναλειτουργήσει το καράβι?

----------


## panthiras1

Συμφωνώ. Είναι πολλά τα χρόνια ακινησίας. Όλα όμως διορθώνονται. Με μια καλή μηχανολογική συντήρηση το πλοίο θα αναζωογονηθεί. Όσο για τον ξενοδοχειακό του εξοπλισμό, νομίζω ότι δεν ήταν σε αθλία κατάσταση. Με πολύ λίγα χρήματα μπορεί να ανακαινιστεί.
Πιστεύω ότι το πλοίο έχει ακόμα αρκετό μέλλον.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε _panthiras1_ σας βρίσκω πολύ έως και ...πάρα πολύ αισιόδοξο.

Μακάρι βέβαια να βγείτε αληθινός και το πλοίο να ξαναδουλέψει, αλλά αν τα πράγματα ήταν πράγματι τόσο ρόδινα, αρκούσε δηλαδή όπως λέτε _"μια καλή μηχανολογική συντήρηση"_ για να αναζωογονηθεί το πλοίο, και _"με πολύ λίγα χρήματα"_ θα μπορούσε να ανακαινιστεί, να είστε σίγουρος ότι όλο και κάποιος ενδιαφερόμενος θα είχε βρεθεί τα προηγούμενα επτά συναπτά έτη κατά τα οποία το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε πλήρη εγκατάλειψη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Προσωπικά θα εκπλαγώ (ευχάριστα βέβαια) αν το πλοίο ξαναπραγματοποιήσει οποιοδήποτε άλλο ταξίδι πέραν του στερνού.

----------


## trelaras

Jetferry 1 στην Σκιάθο το έτος 2006 όταν ήταν ακόμα στα πάνω του!!!!

DSC00126.jpg

----------


## stakyr_7

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

πριν λίγες ημέρες σε βόλτα μου σε όλο το λιμάνι σταμάτησα και στο σημείο που είναι δεμένο το πλοίο και απόρησα με τις ζημιές που είδα.. 
Σήμερα μου λύθηκε η απορία διαβάζοντας την προηγούμενη σελίδα του thread. 

Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## proussos

DSCN2791.jpg

*Αυτή την ώρα...υπό το βλέμμα του Tera Jet το Jetferry 1 αναχωρεί για τελευταία φορά...
Τίτλοι τέλους και τυπικά για τη GA Ferries.*

----------


## aiwnios 3os

αγοραστηκε για ταξιδεμα η παλιοσιδερα

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι βλέπω το πήρε το Christos XIII και το πηγαίνει προς το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## leo85

Μάλλον το πήγανε στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά Λεωνίδα, και κάτα πάσα πιθανότητα το _JETFERRY 1_ βρίσκεται πλέον πλαγιοδετημένο στο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α (στην γνωστή ντάνα της ημιβυθισμένης δεξαμενής). Ωστόσο, επειδή το CHRISTOS XIII στην πορεία του από τον Πειραιά προς την Ελευσίνα έκανε κάποιες "μανούβρες" έξω από το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, ας κρατήσουμε μία έστω και μικρή επιφύλαξη για το που κατέληξε τελικά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του αμέσως προηγούμενου ποστ, να επιβεβαιώσουμε και διά .....αναμφισβήτητων ντοκουμέντων (!!!) ότι το _JETFERRY 1_ βρίσκεται πλέον πλαγιοδετημένο στο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α στην Ελευσίνα (στην γνωστή ντάνα της ημιβυθισμένης δεξαμενής).

IMG_0025.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 15/09/2015_

----------


## High1

Έχει βατσιμάνη το πλοίο ή όχι? Γνωρίζει κάποιος?

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πρόλαβε και πήρε τη θέση του ''Απόλλωνα 2''...τουλάχιστον να τα ξαναβλέπαμε δίπλα δίπλα στα τελευταία τους....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχει βατσιμάνη το πλοίο ή όχι? Γνωρίζει κάποιος?


Γιατί σ'ενδιαφέρει;

----------


## george123

Στο πλοίο τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια τουλάχιστον δεν υπήρχε βατσιμάνης. Εϊχε γίνει χώρος για αδέσποτα μέχρι που ο Ο.Λ.Π. πήρε την απόφαση να σηκωθεί ο καταπέλτης και να περιφραχθεί το σημείο με συρματόπλεγμα.

----------


## naxos1

:Apologetic:   :Apologetic:   :Apologetic: 


12115552_415898761939143_9085749538543221618_n.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε πως φαίνεται σήμερα φωτογραφημένο από το Μπατσί-Σαλαμίνας στη ντάνα της Ελευσίνας που βρίσκεται. 

JET-FERRY-1-61-12-10-2015.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

> 12115552_415898761939143_9085749538543221618_n.jpg


¶σχετο με το θέμα του πλοίου, αλλά παρατηρώντας την φώτο εκείνο το κακόμοιρο το Αρσινόη σαν πολύ μεγάλη κλίση δεν έχει πάρει; Προβλέπω να μένει για πάντα στην Ελευσίνα αν δεν γίνει κάτι άμεσα...

----------


## naxos1

> ¶σχετο με το θέμα του πλοίου, αλλά παρατηρώντας την φώτο εκείνο το κακόμοιρο το Αρσινόη σαν πολύ μεγάλη κλίση δεν έχει πάρει; Προβλέπω να μένει για πάντα στην Ελευσίνα αν δεν γίνει κάτι άμεσα...



Αυτό και το Σκόπελος ειναι απλά θέμα χρόνου να μπατάρουν το αρσινόη απ'οτι το βλέπω ειναι σε πολύ χειρότερη κατάσταση τώρα που έφυγε και το επτάνησος φένεται ακόμα περισσότερο......

----------


## naxos1

Jet Ferry 1 
Πειραιάς 6/9/2015


10629660_407194619476224_5481165708328881664_n.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Jet Ferry 1 
> Πειραιάς 6/9/2015
> 
> 
> 10629660_407194619476224_5481165708328881664_n.jpg


Όχι άλλο Jetferry σε αυτή τη θέση.. χορτάσαμε φίλε naxos1  :Sour:

----------


## SteliosK

DSC_0004.jpg

*Πλώρη για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι έβαλε το JET FERRY 1*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Πλώρη για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι έβαλε το JET FERRY 1*


Πραγματικά "τίτλοι τέλους" γιά το σινιάλο που άλλοτε κυριαρχούσε στο Αιγαίο.Toυλάχιστον γιά τη χώρα μας δλδ αν εξαιρέσουμε το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ Α που φέρεται ότι υπάρχει στην Αίγυπτο.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Ρ/Κ CHRISTOS XII αυτή την στιγμή είναι ανοιχτά της Χίου.

----------


## SteliosK

Στη γνωστή ακτη πλέον..

1η φωτο

2η φωτο

----------


## BOBKING

σε καμιά βδομάδα το πολύ το βλέπω να έχει τελειώσει η διάλυση του 
2405568.jpg
© eterletmeyen

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για το _copyright_, να δευκρινίσουμε ότι η φωτογραφία στο προηγούμενο ποστ προέρχεται από το _shipspotting_, και μπορούμε να την δούμε στο παρακάτω link.

ShipSpotting.com

© eterletmeyen

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σήμερα βγήκαν λάθρο στην Μυτιλήνη που φορούσαν σωσίβια του καραβιού! :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι να ναι...... και όπως να ναι, αρκεί να πλουτίσουμε. Έχουν πάρει καλές βάσεις από την Κυβέρνηση.

----------


## leo85

Από εχθές κυκλοφορούν τα σωσίβια......... τα έχουν αγοράσει από Τούρκους  :Surprised:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε εντάξει, μην το παρακάνουμε, οπουδήποτε θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Ένα διαλυτήριο που αγοράζει ένα πλοίο για διάλυση, κοιτάει να κερδίσει από οτιδήποτε μπορεί να πουληθεί, και πολύ καλά κάνει. Πάει κάποιος ιδιώτης λοιπόν και αγοράζει χοντρικά εκατοντάδες σωσίβια που προέρχονται όχι μόνο από το ΤΖΕΤΦΕΡΡΥ αλλά και από άλλα πλοία. Τα προηγούμενα χρόνια με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο θα κέρδιζε από αυτά, στις μέρες μας τα πουλάει στους δύστυχους τους πρόσφυγες.

Φυσικά και δεν γνωρίζω πόσα κερδίζει ή και αν κερδοσκοπεί (το πιθανότερο) με αυτήν την πώληση, προσωπικά πάντως χαίρομαι που αυτοί οι δύστυχοι μπαίνουν στις "βάρκες φέρετρα" έχοντας μαζί τους τουλάχιστον ένα σωσίβιο για την δύσκολη ώρα.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

σωστα μιλας και σωσιβια πιστοποιημενα που στην δυσκολη στιγμη θα τους σωσουν την ζωη οχι σαν κατι αλλα ψευτικα που πουλανε στα τουρκικα παραλια.

----------


## antonis01

είμαι καινούργιος στην παρεα και εχω μια απορια τα πλοια της ga ferries που πηγαν στην ελυσινα (ροδανθη...) που βρησκονται;;

----------


## SteliosK

> είμαι καινούργιος στην παρεα και εχω μια απορια τα πλοια της ga ferries που πηγαν στην ελυσινα (ροδανθη...) που βρησκονται;;


Kαλώς όρισες Αντώνη

Όλα τα πλοία της GAferries διαλύθηκαν στον κόλπο του Αliaga (Τουρκία)

Παρακάτω σου παραθέτω τα θέματα των πλοίων από το φόρουμ.

*Νταλιάνα [Daliana - Ferry Pearl]*

*Μιλένα [Milena - Ferry Gold]*

*Ροδάνθη [Rodanthi - Virgo]*

*Ανθή Μαρίνα [Anthi Marina, Pride of Kent, Spirit of Free Enterprise]
*
*Μαρίνα [Marina - Green Ace]*

*Δημητρούλα [Dimitroula - Verga]*
*
Ρομίλντα [Romilda - Pride Of Canterbury - Free Enterprise VIII]*

----------

